
Wattvision (YC W09): The Tale of the Mystery Load - savrajsingh
http://blog.wattvision.com/the-tale-of-the-mystery-load-what-happens-aft
======
joeguilmette
I immediately wanted to purchase this for our business. My enthusiasm was
greeted by a server error msg on the mobile site, with no way of viewing the
full site...

:/

~~~
savrajsingh
Thanks for catching this. We've fixed it -- please contact us at
info@wattvision.com with any other questions or issues. We look forward to
having you as a customer!

------
natch
Why is the Wattvision system $249? What are the big pieces that make the cost
so high? I'm wondering if it can be done cheaper.

~~~
acgourley
Who else can you buy this from?

~~~
waivej
Www.Theenergydetective.com is another option. I think I paid $135 and found
$50/month savings right away.

~~~
weaksauce
Curious as to what the 50 per month was from?

~~~
waivej
The biggest chunk of the $50 was a malfunctioning electric water heater. But
we went on to save $160/mo. more. The biggest surprises were 3x 20 watt
doorbell inverters, the DVD player that never shut off, the desktop computers,
the old TV, and 5-6x 10 watt draws that were hard to track down.

Now our electric bill is 15% what it used to be with no real change in our
behavior. ($40/mo.) Actually, we've increased the amount of light in several
rooms.

------
hinathan
Will Wattvision someday be able to tap into the (GE) SmartMeter data that
already exists? I'm in a multi-unit condo and my wifi closet is a few hundred
feet from our meter stack. Is there any way to interrogate the meter via the
onboard mesh radio?

~~~
savrajsingh
Yes, definitely something on our radar.

------
nopassrecover
Are digital electricity meters (which I gather Wattvision requires) common in
the US? Most homes I know in Australia still use an analog/physical device
counter.

~~~
joelhaasnoot
Here in the Netherlands it definately was a hot issue in regards to privacy.
But likely the new meters will come: they could bring savings to the power
companies by way of better knowledge of usages.

------
zakhomuth
Very cool product!

